# Premium Pass



## Humphrey's Ghost

I’m going to start a pass of premium cigars (NCs)
This is for cigars OVER $10 in value or higher
This won’t be a pass for those looking to take a $12 cigar and replace it with two $6 cigars
This will be like for like exchange. If you take a $15 cigar then replace it with one of equal or better value
The purpose here is to allow access to limited production or limited edition cigars or higher end cigars and to offer the same in return
For example, you may have a box of Davidoff but have never had access to a Pork Tenderloin or you might have some T110s but have never had a Bishop’s Blend
Value is based on box purchase at the time of availability
Any disputes as to value or equity will be settled at my discretion
All exchanges must be submitted and cleared before the pass can continue
I will start the pass with a box of 25 cigars, many of which are not currently available or are higher end
Anyone interested, and there may not be many, can sign up here
You must be an established member in good standing to participate
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2 @BlueRidgePuffer


----------



## Wheels Up

I dig it. I’m in.

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2. @BlueRidgePuffer
3. @Wheels Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker

Great idea, its been quite awhile since we had a pass!


1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2. @BlueRidgePuffer
3. @Wheels Up
4. @Mich_smoker


----------



## haegejc

I'm in too, Sounds like fun!!

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2. @BlueRidgePuffer
3. @Wheels Up
4. @Mich_smoker 
5. @haegejc


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

For those on the fence about this, keep in mind that I will be sending out 25 cigars ranging in value from $11 to $22
The vast majority of these will be concentrated on the lower end of the range
Many will be $11 or $12 cigars
I know most of y’all established members have $12 cigars out there
Right @Rondo ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2. @BlueRidgePuffer
3. @Wheels Up
4. @Mich_smoker 
5 @haegejc
6. @Rondo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2. @BlueRidgePuffer
3. @Wheels Up
4. @Mich_smoker 
5 @haegejc
6. @Rondo
7. OneStrangeOne


----------



## Mich_smoker

Found some new HTF small batch stuff for the pass...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

They must have shut the machines down after 1 million


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Last call here
Sending this out later this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

This looks fun but never been a part of one, I have one question are we only allowed to choose one cigar to pick from the lot and replace or are we allowed to pick 2 or more. Just wondering, I do understand replacing with something of equal value or better. Thanks 

1. @Humphrey’s Ghost
2. @BlueRidgePuffer
3. @Wheels Up
4. @Mich_smoker 
5 @haegejc
6. @Rondo
7. @OneStrangeOne
8. @TheRealQuincy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Take as many as you want Chris
As long as you have the sticks to replace them
If you take a holy grail cigar, replace it with one
The goal here is to try something special that you may not have had before, while offering the same to others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Take as many as you want Chris
> As long as you have the sticks to replace them
> If you take a holy grail cigar, replace it with one
> The goal here is to try something special that you may not have had before, while offering the same to others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome sounds good I am in! Sounds like fun thank you


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Not gonna lie this is my fist pass as well


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I did a random number generator for the pass order:

1. @Humphrey's Ghost
2. @Mich_smoker 
3. @haegejc 
4. @Rondo 
5. @OneStrangeOne 
6. @Wheels Up 
7. @TheRealQuincy 
8. @BlueRidgePuffer
9. @bearinvt 
10. @Humphrey's Ghost

Please PM your address to the person in front of you so this can run smoothly and promptly.

I will start the pass with 25 cigars
In ascending order of value:

BLTC Araposa Negra - $11
Warped Companion - $11
Rojas Bearded Chef - $11
CH Las Calaveras 2020 - $11
Rojas KSG Lonsdale - $12
Southern Draw Metamorphosis - $12
CH Las Calaveras 2017 - $12
Cavalier Geneve LE 2021 - $12
Viaje Omakase 2019 - $12
EZ Ninjabread Man - $13
Bishops Blend 2021 - $13
Rojas Big Spoons - $13
EZ Chicken & Waffles - $13
EZ Hypnotiq - $14
Saka Red Meat Lovers - $14
BLTC Flor de Cesar Red - $14
EZ Pecan Pie - $14
EZ Green Army Men - $15
EZ Makin Bacon - $15
Saka Sin Compromiso - $16
Opus X XXX Belicoso - $17
TAA Padron Black 89 - $18
Warped El O s o Mama - $18
Saka NLMTHA - $19
Padron 90th Maduro - $22

I threw in the Opus so Steve wouldn't ask where the Fuentes were, but I don't have any Pinks or Purples or any other colors from the sixties.

I will also include a bag of 12 hitchhikers. Take one if you wish. Replace it if you want to, it's not required. This will be on the honor system. We are all adults here. Mostly.
There are some cool sticks in the hitchhikers. They are mostly $9 - $10 cigars.

Please don't over-handle the cigars if you don't intend to exchange for them. Pack them securely when you send them on.

I will hold a drawing at the end for the cigars that are left.

I will get this out to Jeff by Thursday.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Rondo

Question 
In other passes I’ve participated in, we were allowed to drop a bomb in the box for someone down the line. Others it wasn’t permitted. 
What say you, Ghost? It’s your circus.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Absolutely
This is all about having fun
Nothing more fun than a bomb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Additionally:
Please take pictures at each stop:
What you are taking, what you are putting back, what the whole pass looks like
This should be fun for everybody watching as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I threw in the Opus so Steve wouldn't ask where the Fuentes were, but I don't have any Pinks or Purples or any other colors from the sixties.


Hey now, I have more than Fuente in my humidor.


I have some Ashton in there too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Too bad I’m after him I have a few I could part with lol

I’m actually happy I’m last!! More time to see what ppl have


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I am going to list the hitchhikers just for reference:
No value given

Viaje Satori
Tat T110 Tuxtla
CH Wabash Cannonball
HVC Cerro
Rojas Peruvian Gold
BLTC Intergalactic
Serino Royale Maduro
Huevo de O r o
TAA CH Lost Angel
Daughters of the Wind
Espinosa Laranja Oscuro
Southern Draw Parallel Universe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Just a heads-up: I’m out of the country from October 3-14. I’ve got someone taking care of my dogs during my trip, but I can’t guarantee they’ll bring in mail. I’d hate to risk a box of cigars sitting in the rain or getting chewed up by a vengeful beagle.

If it looks like my turn will come up during that time frame, I may have to bow out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Just a heads-up: I’m out of the country from October 3-14. I’ve got someone taking care of my dogs during my trip, but I can’t guarantee they’ll bring in mail. I’d hate to risk a box of cigars sitting in the rain or getting chewed up by a vengeful beagle.
> 
> If it looks like my turn will come up during that time frame, I may have to bow out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is more like alien abduction
There is no bowing out
If necessary we can just move you to the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

If there are no objections from current players, I am going to add @bearinvt to the end of the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> If there are no objections from current players, I am going to add @bearinvt to the end of the list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works for me, The more the merrier!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’m not worried about it. I will gladly switch with @Wheels Up if the need arises


----------



## Scap

On your list, I didn't recognize any of those...except for the Opus.

I guess I should start exploring on this side of the fence as the other side has gone bonkers.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Scap said:


> On your list, I didn't recognize any of those...except for the Opus.
> 
> I guess I should start exploring on this side of the fence as the other side has gone bonkers.


If the sanctions against Nicaragua go through, we won’t even have these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

This is on its way to Jeff
9505 5163 2902 2264 7542 33

I added a couple more cigars while I was packing it up
The lists have been updated

Remember the hitchhikers are all in one bag together and it is labeled
Everything else is for regular exchange

Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

@Humphrey's Ghost, the box arrived safe and sound today. I will make a proper post with pics of everything once I figure out my takes and puts. Decisions decisions......


----------



## jmt8706

A nice spectator sport this will be. I'm ready with my drink and snack.


----------



## Rondo

I won’t be participating in this. Sorry, if it inconveniences the pass.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

New pass order:
As before, please PM the person in front of you with your address

1. @Humphrey's Ghost
2. @Mich_smoker 
3. @haegejc 
4. @OneStrangeOne 
5. @Wheels Up 
6. @TheRealQuincy 
7. @BlueRidgePuffer
8. @bearinvt 
9. @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Mich_smoker

Sorry for the wait, (insert drumroll) here it is!

After getting the OK from @Humphrey's Ghost here are my takes and puts:

Las Caleveras 2020 > frank redux 2021 $13
SD metamorphosis > Craft 2019 $12
Viaje Omakase > Casa Fernandez anny 2020 maduro $13
Big spoon > Warped skyflower 2020 $15
EZ Chicken & waffles > EZ BK Xtra Quality 2019 $13
EZ Makin Bacon > #77 anejo shark 2019 $15
Padron black 89 > Opus X Destino al siglo oro oscuro 2019 $22
I also added in a Warped la colmena 2022 $15

Hitchhikers

DOTW
Rojas peruvian > Viaje daisy cutter EL 2017

The box when it arrived














































Hitchhikers










My takes










My puts










Pass sticks going out










Thanks again for getting this thing going Mark. Great idea!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Awesome job
Thanks Jeff !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Mich_smoker whats DOTW under the hitchhikers mean? That’s above my pay grade


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Daughters of the Wind
It’s on the original hitchhikers list Ridge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Ty sir


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Exchange List:

BLTC Araposa Negra - $11
Warped Companion - $11
Rojas Bearded Chef - $11
Rojas KSG Lonsdale - $12
RC Craft 2019 - $12
CH Las Calaveras 2017 - $12
Cavalier Geneve LE 2021 - $12
Casa Fernandez Anny 2020 - $13
Tat Frank Redux 2021 - $13
EZ Ninjabread Man - $13
Bishops Blend 2021 - $13
EZ Brass Knuckles XQ 2019 - $13
BLTC Flor de Cesar Red - $13
Warped La Colmena 2022 - $14
EZ Hypnotiq - $14
Saka Red Meat Lovers - $14
EZ Pecan Pie - $14
Warped Skyflower 2020 - $15
EZ Green Army Men - $15
Fuente #77 Anejo Shark 2019 - $16
Saka Sin Compromiso - $16
Opus X XXX Belicoso - $17
Warped El O s o Mama - $18
Saka NLMTHA - $19
Opus X Destino al Siglo O r o Oscuro 2019 - $22
Padron 90th Maduro - $22


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Hitchhikers List:

Viaje Satori
Tat T110 Tuxtla
CH Wabash Cannonball
HVC Cerro
BLTC Intergalactic
Serino Royale Maduro
Huevo de O r o
TAA CH Lost Angel
Espinosa Laranja Oscuro
Southern Draw Parallel Universe
Viaje Daisy Cutter EL 2017


----------



## Mich_smoker

@haegejc, shoot me your addy and I will send the package your way.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No contact from @haegejc so we are going to move on and send to Nathan next
If @haegejc shows up at some point, we can move him to the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m right after @OneStrangeOne and I’ve already sent him my address. It’s best not to send packages to me from now until October 15th.

Please bump me down the list to wherever works best for everyone else so the box doesn’t get turned into a chew toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> I’m right after @OneStrangeOne and I’ve already sent him my address. It’s best not to send packages to me from now until October 15th.
> 
> Please bump me down the list to wherever works best for everyone else so the box doesn’t get turned into a chew toy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I will move you to the end after Bear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

New pass order:

1. @Humphrey's Ghost
2. @Mich_smoker
3. @OneStrangeOne
4. @TheRealQuincy
5. @BlueRidgePuffer
6. @bearinvt
7. @Wheels Up
8. @haegejc
9. @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Mich_smoker

Package went out to @OneStrangeOne this afternoon.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

So question? Since I haven’t been in a pass before. I see that it was insured for 300. Is that a standard we all should keep? Is it up to the sender? Just want to make sure I do the right thing


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Up to the sender


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

It was only a few bucks more to add the insurance over the standard $100. I figured with my USPS luck they would lose the thing if I didn't add it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My experience trying to file a claim with USPS (one attempt, unsuccessful) was not pleasant, IMO it’s not worth the effort and frustration involved. It’s easier to get a refund from a lawyer.
All they have to do is prove that it was delivered, apparently it doesn’t matter WHERE just that it was delivered somewhere. Then it’s up to you to prove that the person you sent it to didn’t actually receive it.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Sounds like a plan thanks guys


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I did receive this today, might not have time to go through it tonight. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## haegejc

Sorry guys I have been on a cruise with my bride and the internet service failed on the ship. Go figure! Sorry for any inconvenience this has caused! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

haegejc said:


> Sorry guys I have been on a cruise with my bride and the internet service failed on the ship. Go figure! Sorry for any inconvenience this has caused!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I moved you to the end behind Wheels, I hope that works for you
Which cruise did you guys take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I moved you to the end behind Wheels, I hope that works for you
> Which cruise did you guys take?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We took a cruise from Seattle to Miami. Transited the Panama Canal. Bucket list item checked off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alright guys I apologize for the delay on this, Sometimes life likes to rearrange my plans a bit.
My picks are on the left, replacement’s on the right,








I’ll get this in tomorrows mail


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Exchange List:

Warped Companion - $11
Rojas Bearded Chef - $11
Rojas KSG Lonsdale - $12
RC Craft 2019 - $12
CH Las Calaveras 2017 - $12
Cavalier Geneve LE 2021 - $12
BWS Hive Killer Bee 2021 Perfecto - $13
Casa Fernandez Anny 2020 - $13
Tat Frank Redux 2021 - $13
EZ Ninjabread Man - $13
Bishops Blend 2021 - $13
EZ Brass Knuckles XQ 2019 - $13
BLTC Flor de Cesar Red - $13
Warped La Colmena 2022 - $14
EZ Hypnotiq - $14
EZ Pecan Pie - $14
Warped Skyflower 2019 - $15
Warped Skyflower 2020 - $15
EZ Green Army Men - $15
Fuente #77 Anejo Shark 2019 - $16
Saka Sin Compromiso - $16
Opus X XXX Belicoso - $17
Warped El O s o Mama - $18
Saka NLMTHA - $19
Opus X Destino al Siglo O r o Oscuro 2019 - $22
Padron 90th Maduro - $22


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Hitchhikers List:

Viaje Satori
Tat T110 Tuxtla
Rojas Sabor de Esteli
HVC Cerro
BLTC Intergalactic
Serino Royale Maduro
Huevo de O r o
Tatuaje Tattoo 10th
Espinosa Laranja Oscuro
Southern Draw Parallel Universe
Viaje Daisy Cutter EL 2017


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nathan also exchanged two hitchhikers:
Lost Angel and Wabash Cannonball for Rojas Sabor and Tat 10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Went out this morning 9505506659362284029765


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Packaged received, sorry for the delay had a very busy weekend, life has finally slowed down for a bit, should have my picks and pics out soon


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Ok fellas I have made my picks, thanks @Humphrey's Ghost for the help and for starting this up

My choices from the lot:
Warped El Oso Mama 
Roma Craft Craft 2019
Rojas Bearded Chef
BWS Hive Killer Bee










My Replacements:
Las Calaveras 2018 LC50
DTT Barba Amarilla 
BLTC Killer Bee Shaolin
Arturo Fuente Between the Lines









My takes from the hitchhikers:
BLTC Intergalactic 
Viaje Satori
Tatuaje T110 Tuxtla
Viaje Daisy Cutter









Replacement hitchhikers:
CAO Amazon Basin
BLTC Santa Muerte Barrio Santo
Viaje Amuse Bouche II
Viaje Carolina Reaper










And as an added bonus for October and breast cancer awareness month I am also adding an Arturo Fuente Short Story Rare pink to the exchange bag


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Way to step up Chris
Awesome job
Thanks Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

{1. @Humphrey's Ghost}
{2. @Mich_smoker}
{3. @OneStrangeOne}
{4. @TheRealQuincy}

5. @BlueRidgePuffer
6. @bearinvt
7. @Wheels Up
8. @haegejc
9. @Humphrey's Ghost

BRP is up next…


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated exchange list:

Ch Las Calaveras 2018 - $11
CH Las Calaveras 2017 - $11
Rojas KSG Lonsdale - $12
Cavalier Geneve LE 2021 - $12
BLTC Flor de Cesar Red - $12
Casa Fernandez Anny 2020 - $12
BWS Killer Bee Shaolin - $13
Tat Frank Redux 2021 - $13
EZ Ninjabread Man - $13
Bishops Blend 2021 - $13
CAO Amazon Basin - $13
EZ Brass Knuckles XQ 2019 - $14
Warped La Colmena 2022 - $14
EZ Hypnotiq - $14
EZ Pecan Pie - $14
Arturo Fuente Between the Lines - $14
Warped Skyflower 2019 - $15
Warped Skyflower 2020 - $15
EZ Green Army Men - $15
Fuente #77 Anejo Shark 2019 - $15
Opus X XXX Belicoso - $15
Saka Sin Compromiso - $16
AF Rare Pink Short Story - $17
Saka Barba Amarilla - $18
Saka NLMTHA - $19
Opus X Destino al Siglo O r o Oscuro 2019 - $22
Padron 90th Maduro - $22


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Hitchhikers List:

BLTC Santa Muerte Barrio Sanyo
Viaje Amuse Bouche ll
Warped Companion
Rojas Sabor de Esteli
HVC Cerro
Viaje Carolina Reaper
Serino Royale Maduro
Huevo de O r o
Tatuaje Tattoo 10th
Espinosa Laranja Oscuro
Southern Draw Parallel Universe


----------



## TheRealQuincy

@BlueRidgePuffer pass is on its way to you

9505 5141 9308 2291 6378 17


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TheRealQuincy said:


> @BlueRidgePuffer pass is on its way to you
> 
> 9505 5141 9308 2291 6378 17


I’m hoping he throws in a tomahawk steak or some lobster tail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’m hoping he throws in a tomahawk steak or some lobster tail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he does it won't get past me.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Options options…


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Box got here today. It’ll be Sunday before I can get into it. Fri and sat are our biggest days. Sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Sorry for the delay gentleman…

my picks








BWS killer bee
AF between the lines
EZ pecan pie
EZ Ninjabread man

Viaje Carolina reaper (hitchhiker)

my puts








Davidoff late hour
God of fire 2014
EZ sugar cookie
Year of the rat 21

dissident Molotov cocktail (hitchhiker)

it will be out in the morning


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated exchange list:

Ch Las Calaveras 2018 - $11
CH Las Calaveras 2017 - $11
Rojas KSG Lonsdale - $11
Cavalier Geneve LE 2021 - $12
BLTC Flor de Cesar Red - $12
Casa Fernandez Anny 2020 - $12
CAO Amazon Basin - $12
Ezra Zion Sugar Cookie - $13
Tat Frank Redux 2021 - $13
Bishops Blend 2021 - $13
Warped La Colmena 2022 - $13
EZ Brass Knuckles XQ 2019 - $14
EZ Hypnotiq - $14
Warped Skyflower 2019 - $15
Warped Skyflower 2020 - $15
EZ Green Army Men - $15
Fuente #77 Anejo Shark 2019 - $15
Opus X XXX Belicoso - $15
Saka Sin Compromiso - $16
Liga Privada Year of the Rat 2021 - $17
AF Rare Pink Short Story - $17
Saka Barba Amarilla - $18
Davidoff Late Hour Robusto - $19
Saka NLMTHA - $19
Opus X Destino al Siglo O r o Oscuro 2019 - $22
Padron 90th Maduro - $22
God of Fire Anniversario Short Salomon 2014 - $24


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Hitchhikers List:

BLTC Santa Muerte Barrio Sanyo
Viaje Amuse Bouche ll
Warped Companion
Rojas Sabor de Esteli
HVC Cerro
Serino Royale Maduro
Huevo de O r o
Tatuaje Tattoo 10th
Espinosa Laranja Oscuro
Southern Draw Parallel Universe
Dissident Molotov Cocktail


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

{1. @Humphrey's Ghost}
{2. @Mich_smoker}
{3. @OneStrangeOne}
{4. @TheRealQuincy}
{5. @BlueRidgePuffer}

6. @bearinvt
7. @Wheels Up
8. @haegejc
9. @Humphrey's Ghost

Bear is up next…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Here ya go….
9505 5153 9761 2298 2072 04


----------



## bearinvt

Got it


----------



## bearinvt

No takes, no puts. Off to Alabama.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

{1. @Humphrey's Ghost}
{2. @Mich_smoker}
{3. @OneStrangeOne}
{4. @TheRealQuincy}
{5. @BlueRidgePuffer}
{6. @bearinvt}

7. @Wheels Up
8. @haegejc
9. @Humphrey's Ghost

No changes to the lists
You’re up next Wheels


----------



## Wheels Up

Package arrived yesterday. That’s a beefy box! I’ll have pics up in a bit.

@haegejc shoot me your address please so I can get it out to you by Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

After a slight delay, here are my pics and puts. I’ll get this shipped out first thing in the morning.

I’m pulling the OpusX Destino Siglo O r o and the XXX. I’m replacing them with an Ashton ESG 23-year, Viaje Black, Fuente Fuente Angel’s Share, and a Davidoff Anniversario toro.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

I’ve also pulled the Black Works cigar from the hitchhikers bag, and put in an Ashton Symmetry and a Work of Art Maduro.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Exchange List:

CH Las Calaveras 2018 - $11
CH Las Calaveras 2017 - $11
Rojas KSG Lonsdale - $11
Cavalier Geneve LE 2021 - $12
BLTC Flor de Cesar Red - $12
Casa Fernandez Anny 2020 - $12
CAO Amazon Basin - $12
Ezra Zion Sugar Cookie - $13
Tat Frank Redux 2021 - $13
Bishops Blend 2021 - $13
Warped La Colmena 2022 - $13
EZ Brass Knuckles XQ 2019 - $14
EZ Hypnotiq - $14
Viaje Black - $14
Warped Skyflower 2019 - $15
Warped Skyflower 2020 - $15
EZ Green Army Men - $15
Fuente #77 Anejo Shark 2019 - $15
Saka Sin Compromiso - $16
Liga Privada Year of the Rat 2021 - $17
AF Rare Pink Short Story - $17
Saka Barba Amarilla - $18
Davidoff Late Hour Robusto - $19
Saka NLMTHA - $19
Ashton ESG - $19
Opus X Angel’s Share - $22
Padron 90th Maduro - $22
God of Fire Aniversario Short Salomon 2014 - $24
Davidoff Aniversario Toro - $28


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Updated Hitchhikers List:

AF Work of Art Maduro
Ashton Symmetry
Viaje Amuse Bouche ll
Warped Companion
Rojas Sabor de Esteli
HVC Cerro
Serino Royale Maduro
Huevo de O r o
Tatuaje Tattoo 10th
Espinosa Laranja Oscuro
Southern Draw Parallel Universe
Dissident Molotov Cocktail


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

{1. @Humphrey's Ghost}
{2. @Mich_smoker}
{3. @OneStrangeOne}
{4. @TheRealQuincy}
{5. @BlueRidgePuffer}
{6. @bearinvt}
{7. @Wheels Up}

8. @haegejc
9. @Humphrey's Ghost

Last stop with @haegejc


----------



## Wheels Up

Package on its way to Texas!

USPS tracking 9505 5133 6817 2312 6001 68


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

My wife let me know the package arrived. I will be back in town Saturday, so will check if our and get it in the mail to Humphrey’s Ghost Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Below are my takes and puts for the premium pass



My take:
EZ Hypnotiq 

Replaced with:
Davidoff Winston Churchill Robusto 

From the Hitchhikers pack:
Warped Companion
Dissident Molotov Cocktail 

Replaced with:
Cavalier Geneve LE 2020
Viaje Farmer Bill Hatchet

Takes











Puts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OK, this will be headed back to me
Thanks to everyone who participated
I hope everyone had fun
I will take a couple of sticks and split the rest between two participants with a random number generator

1. @Mich_smoker
2. @OneStrangeOne
3. @TheRealQuincy
4. @BlueRidgePuffer
5. @bearinvt
6. @Wheels Up
7. @haegejc


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The lucky winners are Nathan and Bear
Congratulations fellas
When I get this back I will send your packages out, split in no particular order
Thanks again everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The lucky winners are Nathan and Bear
> Congratulations fellas
> When I get this back I will send your packages out, split in no particular order
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Thanks for everything Mark!


----------



## Fusion

Great to watch, thanks guys, looked like fun.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The lucky winners are Nathan and Bear
> Congratulations fellas
> When I get this back I will send your packages out, split in no particular order
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!


----------



## Wheels Up

Thanks for running this, Mark.

We hadn’t had a good pass in a while and I really enjoyed watching and participating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nathan
9500 1163 2902 2325 7683 02

Bear
9500 1163 2902 2325 7682 96


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nathan
> 9500 1163 2902 2325 7683 02
> 
> Bear
> 9500 1163 2902 2325 7682 96
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Mark, very classy Sir


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Great idea Mark, this was fun to be apart of and watch. 
Show us your picks as I’m sure me and others are curious lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I put in the original 35 cigars
These are my takes plus a hitchhiker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

